# Rat Terrier For Blood Dog?



## rustybucket (Nov 14, 2013)

Just curious.  We have a family pet Rat Terrier that seems to have a GREAT nose.  The boy and I were thinking about starting to work with her on some blood trails here around the house.

She already does a little squirrel work and we hope to increase that in the future.

Anything I should be aware of on this breed for blood trailing?  

She's approx 20lbs, rather large for her breed.


----------



## watermedic (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats not large, about average. They have a great nose and a desire to please their master. The two biggest traits needed for an easy to train sniffer!!

The blood trailing and the squirrel treeing may not mesh too well.

My mountain fiest gets a little excited around squirrels and I have never trained him to hunt them.


----------



## wildlands (Nov 15, 2013)

They work good on a fresh track say 4 hrs or less. Not that they can not work older but most are so wired that they can not concentrate on an old cold line. For most situations you will encounter they will work though.


----------

